# Checking for fetal growth



## Rgreen0118 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am unable to check ACOG guidelines, so could use some help.  On ultrasounds that are done to check for fetal growth/size, what diagnosis would you use?

There is not a descrepency in uterine size...

What are you guys out there using in this situation?

Thanks in advance....

Rhonda


----------



## imjsanderson (Jul 30, 2009)

What would be the decision for doing the ultrasound?  Was there a suspected condition?  Gestational diabetes?  Or try V28.89.


----------



## Rgreen0118 (Jul 31, 2009)

fetal growth is all I am given... I am working with all staff involved to give me more info....we see Medicaid pts from the clinic for Ultrasound only....so we have no idea what is going on...to my knowledge you can not simply do an u/s for fetal growth..that covers a broad range of could be's.... small for dates, large for dates....and so on...


----------



## Cottrell (Aug 4, 2009)

Take a look at V28.4- Screening for fetal growth retardation usling ultrasonics.
It sound like this fits what your physicians are doing since they are looking for fetal size.


----------

